# [SOLVED] Hard drive and panasonic plasma tv



## rustyweasle

hi any one have any ideas on how to format a hard drive on a Panasonic's plasma 3d smart TV ...bought this a few months ago..hoping i would be able to stream/ network all computers etc i can no prob...the problem I'm having is this 
got a used external hard drive plugged it into TV in the hope i can (as it says in the book) record TV straight from the TV guide on to hdd...but no no hard drive there...how do i format the drive via the TV...there seems to a great lack of info on this subject any one with any ideas:ermm:


----------



## JimE

*Re: Hard drive and panasonic plasma tv*

The drives typically need to be formatted before they are connected to a TV. With that said, I'm not familiar with TV's that can "record" content.

What is the model # of the TV?


----------



## rustyweasle

Hi its a new Panasonic plasma TXP42st30B bought it about a month ago it mentions connecting a HDD in the guide but that's about it


----------



## rustyweasle

It has a built in hd freeview tuner and y suposed to go into guide and select what you want to record it then records to hard drive ....suposed to any way but tv won't reconise HDD


----------



## yustr

*Re: Hard drive and panasonic plasma tv*

Does the manual say what file format it wants to see?

If not, try hooking the HHD to a computer and format using FAT32.


----------



## JimE

*Re: Hard drive and panasonic plasma tv*

You may want to reread the User Manual. It offers "timer recording". But all it does it power on and select the desired channel. It then outputs the audio/video to a recording device (ie: DVR, VCR, etc.). It's a feature to support recording devices that don't have their own channel tuner.

I don't see any reference, either in the connection diagrams or in the how to use section, on support for attaching HDD's. Even in the supported external media section, they mention USB thumb drives, but not HDD's.


----------



## rustyweasle

*Re: Hard drive and panasonic plasma tv*

yes your right, i must have misunderstood the gumph lol it seams you have to load pics movies etc onto the hdd them you can view them, bit disapointed though, oh well have to rely on virgin catch up..thanks for your input and help...:thumb:


----------



## JimE

*Re: Hard drive and panasonic plasma tv*

No problem. Enjoy the new TV.


----------

